# ζυγίστηκες στην πλάστιγγα και βρέθηκες ελλιπής



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

Μα τι διαβάζω ότι είπε ο μητροπολίτης Σεραφείμ του Πειραιά; 

Στις επίσημες σελίδες, με το πολυτονικό:

Πειραιεύς 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2014
Α Ν Α Κ Ο Ι Ν Ω Θ Ε Ν​Ἡ ἐπιλογή τοῦ κ. Γ. Κουμουτσάκου σάν ὑποψηφίου Περιφεριάρχη Ἀττικῆς ἀπό τό κόμμα τῆς Νέας Δημοκρατίας ἀποτελεῖ μία σοβαρή πρόκληση γιά τόν εὐσεβῆ Ὀρθόδοξο Ἑλληνικό λαό διότι γιά τόν ἀξιότιμο κ. Κουμουτσάκο ἔχουν ἤδη ἀκουσθεῖ τά τρία ρήματα τοῦ Θείου λόγου «ἐμετρήθης, ἐζυγίσθης, ἀπερρίφθης» κατόπιν τῆς τραγικῆς ψήφου του στό Εὐρωκοινοβούλιο γιά τήν θεσμοθέτηση τῆς ἀνατροπῆς τῆς ἀνθρώπινης ὀντολογίας καί φυσιολογίας μέ τό ἀποτρόπαιο ψήφισμα ὑπό τόν τίτλο: «Χάρτης πορείας τῆς Εὐρωπαϊκῆς Ἕνωσης κατά τῆς ὁμοφοβίας καί τῶν διακρίσεων λόγῳ σεξουαλικοῦ προσανατολισμοῦ καί ταυτότητας φύλου».
http://www.impantokratoros.gr/BF28538A.el.aspx

Έχει και συνέχεια εκεί, αλλά θα περιοριστώ (με μεγάλη προσπάθεια) στην επισήμανση ότι οι _ομοφυλόφιλοι_ δεν γράφονται *_ομοφιλόφυλοι_. Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην αναφερθώ στα *«τρία ρήματα του Θείου λόγου “εμετρήθης, εζυγίσθης, απερρίφθης”». *

Στη δημοτική θα το βρείτε αυτό στις εκδοχές:
*Μετρήθηκες, ζυγίστηκες και βρέθηκες ελλιποβαρής / ελλιπής / λειψός / ανεπαρκής* κ.ά.

Έχει να κάνει με την ιστορία του βασιλιά Βαλτάσαρ και τη γραφή στον τοίχο, τη γνωστή στα αγγλικά έκφραση *the writing on the wall*. (Περισσότερα για την αγγλική έκφραση στο ODE.)

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την ιστορία στο βιβλίο του Δανιήλ (κεφάλαιο 5). Με λίγα λόγια, ο βασιλιάς Βαλτάσαρ, τελευταίος βασιλιάς της Βαβυλώνας, είχε χίλιους καλεσμένους και τους έβγαλε για σερβίτσια τα πολύτιμα σκεύη που είχε αρπάξει ο πατέρας του ο Ναβουχοδονόσορ από το ναό του Σολομώντα στην Ιερουσαλήμ. Πάνω εκεί εμφανίστηκε από το πουθενά ένα χέρι και έγραψε στον τοίχο λίγες λέξεις που κανένας δεν μπορούσε να ερμηνεύσει. Με παρότρυνση της μητέρας του, ο Βαλτάσαρ κάλεσε τον σοφό προφήτη Δανιήλ, ο οποίος του είπε μεταξύ άλλων (μετάφραση Σπύρου Φίλου):

Κι εσύ, ο γιος του, ο Βαλτάσαρ, δεν ταπείνωσες την καρδιά σου, ενώ [τα] γνώριζες όλα αυτά· αλλά, υψώθηκες ενάντια στον Κύριο του ουρανού· και τα σκεύη τού οίκου του έφεραν μπροστά σου, και πίνατε κρασί απ' αυτά, κι εσύ και οι μεγιστάνες σου, οι γυναίκες σου, και οι παλλακές σου· και δοξολόγησες τους θεούς τούς ασημένιους, και τους χρυσούς, τους χάλκινους, και τους σιδερένιους, τους ξύλινους και τους πέτρινους, που δεν βλέπουν ούτε ακούν ούτε καταλαβαίνουν· και τον Θεό, στου οποίου το χέρι είναι η πνοή σου, και [στην εξουσία] του όλοι οι δρόμοι σου, δεν δόξασες. Γι' αυτό, στάλθηκε από μπροστά του η παλάμη τού χεριού, και εγχαράχθηκε αυτή η γραφή. Και τούτη είναι η γραφή που εγχαράχθηκε: 
Μ ε ν έ, Μ ε ν έ, Θ ε κ έ λ, Ο υ φ α ρ σ ί ν. Αυτή είναι η ερμηνεία του πράγματος: Μ ε ν έ, ο Θεός μέτρησε τη βασιλεία σου, και την τελείωσε. Θ ε κ έ λ, ζυγίστηκες στην πλάστιγγα, και βρέθηκες ελλιπής. Φ ε ρ έ ς, διαιρέθηκε η βασιλεία σου, και δόθηκε στους Μήδους και Πέρσες.
Τότε, ο Βαλτάσαρ πρόσταξε, και έντυσαν τον Δανιήλ την πορφύρα, και περιέβαλαν τη χρυσή αλυσίδα γύρω από τον λαιμό του, για να είναι ο τρίτος άρχοντας του βασιλείου. Tην ίδια [εκείνη] νύχτα ο Βαλτάσαρ, ο βασιλιάς των Χαλδαίων φονεύθηκε. Και ο Δαρείος ο Μήδος πήρε τη βασιλεία, [ήταν δε] περίπου 62 χρόνων.

Στην αγγλική μετάφραση (του βασιλιά Ιάκωβου):

And this is the writing that was written, Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin.
This is the interpretation of the thing: Mene; God hath numbered thy kingdom, and finished it.
Tekel; Thou art weighed in the balances, and art found wanting.
Peres; Thy kingdom is divided, and given to the Medes and Persians.

Δεν ξέρω λοιπόν ποια είναι τα «τρία ρήματα του Θείου λόγου». Οι τρεις εβραϊκές λέξεις με την ερμηνεία που έδωσε ο Δανιήλ; Τα «Ἠρίθμηται, κατελογίσθη, ἐξῆρται» της μετάφρασης των Εβδομήντα; Τα τρία ρήματα, όχι του Θείου λόγου, αλλά της ερμηνείας του Σεραφείμ («εμετρήθης, εζυγίσθης, απερρίφθης»); Που περισσότερο μού θυμίζει την αγγλική παραφθορά, ιδίως όπως την ακούμε στην ταινία _The Knight’s Tale_:
You have been measured, you have been weighed and you have been found wanting.

Θυμίζω την ερμηνεία του Δανιήλ:
Μ ε ν έ, ο Θεός μέτρησε τη βασιλεία σου, και την τελείωσε. Θ ε κ έ λ, ζυγίστηκες στην πλάστιγγα, και βρέθηκες ελλιπής.
Ποια είναι τα τρία ρήματα του Θείου λόγου; 

Στην πραγματικότητα, η έκφραση είναι «ζυγίστηκες στην πλάστιγγα και βρέθηκες ελλιπής» και αφορά μόνο το εβραϊκό θεκέλ. Ας μην μπερδεύουμε τον Θείο λόγο με τις ομοφοβικές ερμηνείες του Σεραφείμ!


Για διάβασμα:
http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Bible_(King_James)/Daniel
http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Δανιήλ
http://www.agia-grafi.gr/FILOS.php?Biblio=Δανιήλ&Kefalaio=5
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belshazzar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_writing_on_the_wall
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Zkla5Gl_66oC&pg=PA318#v=onepage&q&f=false
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0183790/quotes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdhQWkTl1PQ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belshazzar's_Feast_(Rembrandt)
http://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/paintings/rembrandt-belshazzars-feast







Το συμπόσιο του Βαλτάσαρ. Πίνακας του Ρέμπραντ.​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για διάβασμα:


Ε, ας βάλουμε κι ένα λεξιλογιακό: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...hrase-of-the-day&p=67905&viewfull=1#post67905:


Zazula said:


> [...] Για όσους επιθυμούν να παρακάμψουν τον ορθογραφικό σκόπελο και τα διλήμματα του τύπου «να βάλω ΕΛ μπροστά ή όχι», υπάρχει και η βιβλική διέξοδος, από το βιβλίο τού Δανιήλ 5,27: καὶ αὕτη ἡ γραφὴ ἐντεταγμένη· μανή, θεκέλ, φάρες. τοῦτο τὸ σύγκριμα τοῦ ρήματος· μανή, ἐμέτρησεν ὁ Θεὸς τὴν βασιλείαν σου καὶ ἐπλήρωσεν αὐτήν· θεκέλ, ἐστάθη ἐν ζυγῷ καὶ εὑρέθη ὑστεροῦσα· φάρες, διῄρηται ἡ βασιλεία σου, καὶ ἐδόθη Μήδοις καὶ Πέρσαις. Βέβαια, ούτε το _θεκέλ_ αποτελεί σίγουρη λύση· παρόλο που είναι η συχνότερη μορφή, θα το βρείτε και παροξύτονο: _θέκελ_. [Να το γράφουμε תקל καλύτερα;]


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Καλά έκανες που το έφερες γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει και η μετάφραση των Εβδομήντα που φιλοξενεί η Αποστολική Διακονία:
http://www.apostoliki-diakonia.gr/b...contents_Danihl.asp&main=danihl&file=49.5.htm

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι αν δεν είναι σαφές: η φράση «εμετρήθης, εζυγίσθης και ευρέθης ελλιπής» είναι διαδεδομένη. Τη μέρα που ο κ. Σεραφείμ έλεγε αυτό που έλεγε για τον κ. Κουμουτσάκο, ο κ. Μιχελάκης έλεγε για τον περιφερειάρχη κ. Σγουρό ότι «εμετρήθη, εζυγίσθη και ευρέθη ελλιπής».
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=418192 

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο ένας ενέπνευσε τον άλλο. Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω αν η ελληνική παραφθορά ενέπνευσε την αγγλική ή το αντίστροφο, ή αν υπάρχει κάποια τρίτη επιρροή. Πάντως, η προσθήκη του «εμετρήθης» στα ελληνικά ή του «you have been measured» στα αγγλικά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω πότε έγινε και οπωσδήποτε δεν βρήκα να είναι παλιά. Έτσι, δεν αποκλείω να έχει προέλευση την ταινία _The Knight’s Tale_, όσο αστείο κι αν φαίνεται.

Το «εμετρήθης» προέρχεται προφανώς από το πρώτο σκέλος της ερμηνείας του Δανιήλ («ο Θεός εμέτρησε τη βασιλεία σου και την τελείωσε»). Όλες οι παλαιές αναφορές που βρίσκω χρησιμοποιούν την προφητική ερμηνεία του δεύτερου ρήματος μόνο: «εζυγίσθης και ευρέθης ελλιπής».


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Έχει να κάνει με την ιστορία του βασιλιά Βαλτάσαρ και τη γραφή στον τοίχο, τη γνωστή στα αγγλικά έκφραση *the writing on the wall*. (Περισσότερα για την αγγλική έκφραση στο ODE.)
> ...



Και στη Λεξιλογία: *the writing is on the wall. *


----------

